# onboard sound ASUS P4S8000-X..nid help



## LyCeUmBoY (Dec 5, 2005)

guys pls help...while listening to my windows media player, first it was ok then suddenly it has this screeching sound...upto now i don't what caused it to become like that...iv connected my headphones but still it has this screeching sounds...what will i do?what do you think is the problem?i have soundmax cadenza...tnx guys


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I think your pc is protesting against the type of music your playiing.. He he hee. 

Seriously though. When this happens does the hardware manager show any devices as not functioning?


----------



## LyCeUmBoY (Dec 5, 2005)

hehehe...nope everything is fine...iv already unistalled and reinstalled my drivers but nothing changed..the screeching sound started when i was playing Rose Online but I think it has nothing to do with that right?what do u think is the problem?tnx guys...


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Does this happen regardless of the sound source, ie with CD's or MP3 files or is it only when your are listening online?


----------



## LyCeUmBoY (Dec 5, 2005)

nope it is always like that..when i play games, listen to mp3s, open windows...watch movies..


----------

